# 30" Prosound Sub



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks like Powersoft, makers of giant class D amps out of Italy, is experimenting with monster subs:










This one is 30".


----------



## 49konvict (Mar 18, 2013)

That's pretty impressive. I wonder what kind of numbers it could do. Anymore info other than just this onepic?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Here's a video: Powersoft M-Force Subwoofer Driver - YouTube


----------

